# QoS Setup on HuaWei Echolife HG520i



## bmilos (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey all,

I am having an issue setting up QoS on this router. I just moved from the states to Prague, CZ and am used to linksys Routers. I was running Tomato Firmware on my router, and would love to use it on this, although I dont think its compatible. 

First question is, are there any 3rd party Firmwares for this router? I have looked all over and havent been able to find anything about it.

Second is, does anyone know how to set up QoS on this router? The option is there, but it is very a very complicated admin page. Basically, I am trying to either give one computer priority bandwidth over another. If that is not possible, I would like to give web browsing priority over P2P traffic. I live in a house (that we own) and am renting a room to another person. Her boyfriend downloads a lot of torrents and it is only a problem when I am trying to stream video from my slingbox back in the states. The stream is laggy at best and is driving me nuts. 

I can give you more info, but I do not know what is relevant. I did read that the router is very similar to the Linksys WAG54GX2, if that helps...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't see any 3rd party firmware for this router. I don't have the router, so configuring QoS is probably going to be difficult for me. I don't think this router is anything like a Linksys product...


----------



## ACoolDude (Apr 26, 2010)

huawai does copy Cisco stuff, (linksys is by Cisco nowadays) so I think it is not weird if it is like a Linksys router. If so, you can try DD-WRT on the box!


----------

